# "Greenspan's Classic" Car and Bike Show



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

A pre 1970 classic car show. Entries will include hot rods, rat rods, lowriders, and motorcycles. This is the revived Azalea Festival Car Show, Greenspan’s style. It will be on Sunday March 14, 2010, 10:00 A.M. to 4:00 P.M. . South Gate Park, 4855 Tweedy Blvd. South Gate, CA 90280. Sponsored by Greenspan's South Gate, CA. Greenspan's ([email protected], [email protected]) is sending out the invitations car car and bike participation. Space very limited. There will be bands, vendors, trophies, and lots of food. This is a family event, so please act and dress accordingly. Classic style dress is encouraged. This event is held in conjunction with the South Gate Chamber of Commerce. Judging will be done by car culture notables. The public is invited. Free parking, and there will be a 5.00 dollar admission charge . There is more car show info online at myspace.com/only50yearoldselling50s. For vendor application requests please contact: [email protected] Greenspan’s will be open after the car show from 4:00 PM to 9 PM, that Sunday only. I see this car show as a GREENSPAN'S PARTY, without alcohol. My vision is not to have the "same old, same old" car show. Greenspan's is not the "same old, same old," business. Publicity will be focused among the CAR CULTURE. Greenspan's will work with car culture magazines, blogs, websites and car shows, as well as Greenspan's MySpace friends, and their friends, to spread the word. We are only able, UNFORTUNATELY, at this time, to invite a small amount of our customer/friends to bring their rides, because the City of South Gate is only allowing Greenspan's to invite a total of only 250 cars and motorcycles. This show will reflect the diversity of Greenspan's customers involving many clubs and solo riders, that probably have not appeared together at the same car show. Also, with clubs limited to 7 rides per club, will create a better social atmosphere, (rather than 100 members of a club just taking up a corner of the show, and staying to themselves. ) Some of those Grenspan's customers and friends that have told us they want to participate: Mr. Cartoon, Brad Masterson, Streetlow Magazine, Estevan Oriol, , Edgar Hoill, Jack Rudy, Tovar Customs, Gina Georgette, Jesse Valadez II with "Gypsy Rose", Max Grundy, Sen Dog, Rockabilly Mike, Bobby Tribal, Texas Timebomb, Tattoo artist Lil Roy, Jaebueno, Tom Foster, Mari Eli Photography, Fonzy, Chino Brown, Jenn Marie, Armando Gudino, DollE Gurl, Big Bad Onxxx, Lisa Love, Sunday Slackers Magazine, Photography of Dreams, Chuca, Jose Lopez of Lowrider Tattoo, Burlschoolmag.com, Paulita, American Bombs Magazine, Mario Luna , and JP. As well as some of the clubs and solo riders that come by Greenspans The Greenspan's Classic car and bike show will be held in South Gate Park, on Sunday, March 14, 2010. This show is being held in conjunction with the City of South Gate Azalea Festival and the South Gate Chamber of Commerce, it is open to the public. Unfortunately, only a small representation of the car clubs closely associated with Greenspan's could be included. If you were in a car club that was not invited, we regret that so little a number of vehicles could be allowed, by the City of South Gate, to participate. HOPEFULLY, if we have a successful, peaceful, law abiding event.... then city will allow us to invite ALL our friends NEXT YEAR. And we hope you can attend the event this year. As of now, most of the vehicle invitations have been verbally communicated. We are hopeful that the City of South Gate will see a larger car participation as a positive thing for the future. All proceeds go to the City of South Gate, and The South Gate Chamber of Commerce. All are invited to attend! Greenspan’s 3405 Tweedy Blvd. South Gate, CA 90280 323 566 5124 www.greenspans.com www.myspace.com/greenspans


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

NICE!!!

Why only pre'70???

Car clubs with pre '70 rides cannot enter with their 70's and 80's vehicles? In other words, this is mostly a Bomb, Hot Rod, and some Impalas only show?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

IM DOWN TO ROLL UP IN MY EIGHT!


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

The city of South Gate has limiting the entries to 250 for the first year of this show, (and this is the first show of its kind here in many years.) So the number of categories of rides needed to be limited. If the show is a successful family event, and all show respect, then maybe we can add more categories, clubs, solo riders, and mavbe a decade of cars too. With your support for a good time for all, Greenspan's can make that happen for next year.


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

so are all the spots taken ? does a 70 qualify ?


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

All spots have been offered verbally or by email. And, sorry, for this show it is pre 70. So the 70 wouldn't qualify for this year. Maybe if the city gives me a bigger show, we can squeeze that '70 in.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

DO YOU STILL HAVE VENDER SPOTS


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

SO ARE THERE STILL SPOTS AVAILABLE FOR CARS?


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

There still are vendor spots. email me at [email protected]. and i can send you a vendor application.
But sorry no spots for cars available unless some one who has been invited doesn't respond. Maybe next year they will allow me a bigger show.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Greenspans_@Jan 14 2010, 12:46 AM~16286829
> *There still are vendor spots. email me at [email protected]. and i can send you a vendor application.
> But sorry no spots for cars available unless some one who has been invited doesn't respond. Maybe next year they will allow me a bigger show.
> *


well if someone doesnt respond send me a pm and i'll help u fill some in....


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks,
Evan


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the invite Evan! You know I will be there to support and cover the event! Jae Bueno


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

This will be a great show! :thumbsup:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Greenspans_@Jan 12 2010, 02:55 PM~16268077
> *A pre 1970 classic car show. Entries will include hot rods, rat rods, lowriders, and motorcycles. This is the revived Azalea Festival Car Show, Greenspan’s style. It will be on Sunday March 14, 2010, 10:00 A.M. to 4:00 P.M. . South Gate Park, 4855 Tweedy Blvd. South Gate, CA 90280. Sponsored by Greenspan's South Gate, CA. Greenspan's ([email protected], [email protected]) is sending out the invitations car car and bike participation. Space very limited. There will be bands, vendors, trophies, and lots of food. This is a family event, so please act and dress accordingly. Classic style dress is encouraged. This event is held in conjunction with the South Gate Chamber of Commerce. Judging will be done by car culture notables. The public is invited. Free parking, and there will be a 5.00 dollar admission charge . There is more car show info online at myspace.com/only50yearoldselling50s. For vendor application requests please contact: [email protected] Greenspan’s will be open after the car show from 4:00 PM to 9 PM, that Sunday only. I see this car show as a GREENSPAN'S PARTY, without alcohol. My vision is not to have the "same old, same old" car show. Greenspan's is not the "same old, same old," business. Publicity will be focused among the CAR CULTURE. Greenspan's will work with car culture magazines, blogs, websites and car shows, as well as Greenspan's MySpace friends, and their friends, to spread the word. We are only able, UNFORTUNATELY, at this time, to invite a small amount of our customer/friends to bring their rides, because the City of South Gate is only allowing Greenspan's to invite a total of only 250 cars and motorcycles. This show will reflect the diversity of Greenspan's customers involving many clubs and solo riders, that probably have not appeared together at the same car show. Also, with clubs limited to 7 rides per club, will create a better social atmosphere, (rather than 100 members of a club just taking up a corner of the show, and staying to themselves. ) Some of those Grenspan's customers and friends that have told us they want to participate: Mr. Cartoon, Brad Masterson, Streetlow Magazine, Estevan Oriol, , Edgar Hoill, Jack Rudy, Tovar Customs, Gina Georgette, Jesse Valadez II with "Gypsy Rose", Max Grundy, Sen Dog, Rockabilly Mike, Bobby Tribal, Texas Timebomb, Tattoo artist Lil Roy, Jaebueno, Tom Foster, Mari Eli Photography, Fonzy, Chino Brown, Jenn Marie, Armando Gudino, DollE Gurl, Big Bad Onxxx, Lisa Love, Sunday Slackers Magazine, Photography of Dreams, Chuca, Jose Lopez of Lowrider Tattoo, Burlschoolmag.com, Paulita, American Bombs Magazine, Mario Luna , and JP. As well as some of the clubs and solo riders that come by Greenspans The Greenspan's Classic car and bike show will be held in South Gate Park, on Sunday, March 14, 2010. This show is being held in conjunction with the City of South Gate Azalea Festival and the South Gate Chamber of Commerce, it is open to the public. Unfortunately, only a small representation of the car clubs closely associated with Greenspan's could be included. If you were in a car club that was not invited, we regret that so little a number of vehicles could be allowed, by the City of South Gate, to participate. HOPEFULLY, if we have a successful, peaceful, law abiding event.... then city will allow us to invite ALL our friends NEXT YEAR. And we hope you can attend the event this year. As of now, most of the vehicle invitations have been verbally communicated. We are hopeful that the City of South Gate will see a larger car participation as a positive thing for the future. All proceeds go to the City of South Gate, and The South Gate Chamber of Commerce. All are invited to attend! Greenspan’s 3405 Tweedy Blvd. South Gate, CA 90280 323 566 5124 www.greenspans.com www.myspace.com/greenspans
> *


Wow evan ! looks like the Greenspans CAR show is a success already bro . goodluck , & thanx again . Pedro de Amistad c.c. chicago .


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

good luck


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Greenspans_@Jan 12 2010, 02:55 PM~16268077
> *A pre 1970 classic car show. Entries will include hot rods, rat rods, lowriders, and motorcycles. This is the revived Azalea Festival Car Show, Greenspan’s style. It will be on Sunday March 14, 2010, 10:00 A.M. to 4:00 P.M. . South Gate Park, 4855 Tweedy Blvd. South Gate, CA 90280. Sponsored by Greenspan's South Gate, CA. Greenspan's ([email protected], [email protected]) is sending out the invitations car car and bike participation. Space very limited. There will be bands, vendors, trophies, and lots of food. This is a family event, so please act and dress accordingly. Classic style dress is encouraged. This event is held in conjunction with the South Gate Chamber of Commerce. Judging will be done by car culture notables. The public is invited. Free parking, and there will be a 5.00 dollar admission charge . There is more car show info online at myspace.com/only50yearoldselling50s. For vendor application requests please contact: [email protected] Greenspan’s will be open after the car show from 4:00 PM to 9 PM, that Sunday only. I see this car show as a GREENSPAN'S PARTY, without alcohol. My vision is not to have the "same old, same old" car show. Greenspan's is not the "same old, same old," business. Publicity will be focused among the CAR CULTURE. Greenspan's will work with car culture magazines, blogs, websites and car shows, as well as Greenspan's MySpace friends, and their friends, to spread the word. We are only able, UNFORTUNATELY, at this time, to invite a small amount of our customer/friends to bring their rides, because the City of South Gate is only allowing Greenspan's to invite a total of only 250 cars and motorcycles. This show will reflect the diversity of Greenspan's customers involving many clubs and solo riders, that probably have not appeared together at the same car show. Also, with clubs limited to 7 rides per club, will create a better social atmosphere, (rather than 100 members of a club just taking up a corner of the show, and staying to themselves. ) Some of those Grenspan's customers and friends that have told us they want to participate: Mr. Cartoon, Brad Masterson, Streetlow Magazine, Estevan Oriol, , Edgar Hoill, Jack Rudy, Tovar Customs, Gina Georgette, Jesse Valadez II with "Gypsy Rose", Max Grundy, Sen Dog, Rockabilly Mike, Bobby Tribal, Texas Timebomb, Tattoo artist Lil Roy, Jaebueno, Tom Foster, Mari Eli Photography, Fonzy, Chino Brown, Jenn Marie, Armando Gudino, DollE Gurl, Big Bad Onxxx, Lisa Love, Sunday Slackers Magazine, Photography of Dreams, Chuca, Jose Lopez of Lowrider Tattoo, Burlschoolmag.com, Paulita, American Bombs Magazine, Mario Luna , and JP. As well as some of the clubs and solo riders that come by Greenspans The Greenspan's Classic car and bike show will be held in South Gate Park, on Sunday, March 14, 2010. This show is being held in conjunction with the City of South Gate Azalea Festival and the South Gate Chamber of Commerce, it is open to the public. Unfortunately, only a small representation of the car clubs closely associated with Greenspan's could be included. If you were in a car club that was not invited, we regret that so little a number of vehicles could be allowed, by the City of South Gate, to participate. HOPEFULLY, if we have a successful, peaceful, law abiding event.... then city will allow us to invite ALL our friends NEXT YEAR. And we hope you can attend the event this year. As of now, most of the vehicle invitations have been verbally communicated. We are hopeful that the City of South Gate will see a larger car participation as a positive thing for the future. All proceeds go to the City of South Gate, and The South Gate Chamber of Commerce. All are invited to attend! Greenspan’s 3405 Tweedy Blvd. South Gate, CA 90280 323 566 5124 www.greenspans.com www.myspace.com/greenspans
> *


PA RIBA !!


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)

NICE! MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Greenspans_@Jan 12 2010, 01:55 PM~16268077
> *A pre 1970 classic car show. Entries will include hot rods, rat rods, lowriders, and motorcycles. This is the revived Azalea Festival Car Show, Greenspan’s style. It will be on Sunday March 14, 2010, 10:00 A.M. to 4:00 P.M. . South Gate Park, 4855 Tweedy Blvd. South Gate, CA 90280. Sponsored by Greenspan's South Gate, CA. Greenspan's ([email protected], [email protected]) is sending out the invitations car car and bike participation. Space very limited. There will be bands, vendors, trophies, and lots of food. This is a family event, so please act and dress accordingly. Classic style dress is encouraged. This event is held in conjunction with the South Gate Chamber of Commerce. Judging will be done by car culture notables. The public is invited. Free parking, and there will be a 5.00 dollar admission charge . There is more car show info online at myspace.com/only50yearoldselling50s. For vendor application requests please contact: [email protected] Greenspan’s will be open after the car show from 4:00 PM to 9 PM, that Sunday only. I see this car show as a GREENSPAN'S PARTY, without alcohol. My vision is not to have the "same old, same old" car show. Greenspan's is not the "same old, same old," business. Publicity will be focused among the CAR CULTURE. Greenspan's will work with car culture magazines, blogs, websites and car shows, as well as Greenspan's MySpace friends, and their friends, to spread the word. We are only able, UNFORTUNATELY, at this time, to invite a small amount of our customer/friends to bring their rides, because the City of South Gate is only allowing Greenspan's to invite a total of only 250 cars and motorcycles. This show will reflect the diversity of Greenspan's customers involving many clubs and solo riders, that probably have not appeared together at the same car show. Also, with clubs limited to 7 rides per club, will create a better social atmosphere, (rather than 100 members of a club just taking up a corner of the show, and staying to themselves. ) Some of those Grenspan's customers and friends that have told us they want to participate: Mr. Cartoon, Brad Masterson, Streetlow Magazine, Estevan Oriol, , Edgar Hoill, Jack Rudy, Tovar Customs, Gina Georgette, Jesse Valadez II with "Gypsy Rose", Max Grundy, Sen Dog, Rockabilly Mike, Bobby Tribal, Texas Timebomb, Tattoo artist Lil Roy, Jaebueno, Tom Foster, Mari Eli Photography, Fonzy, Chino Brown, Jenn Marie, Armando Gudino, DollE Gurl, Big Bad Onxxx, Lisa Love, Sunday Slackers Magazine, Photography of Dreams, Chuca, Jose Lopez of Lowrider Tattoo, Burlschoolmag.com, Paulita, American Bombs Magazine, Mario Luna , and JP. As well as some of the clubs and solo riders that come by Greenspans The Greenspan's Classic car and bike show will be held in South Gate Park, on Sunday, March 14, 2010. This show is being held in conjunction with the City of South Gate Azalea Festival and the South Gate Chamber of Commerce, it is open to the public. Unfortunately, only a small representation of the car clubs closely associated with Greenspan's could be included. If you were in a car club that was not invited, we regret that so little a number of vehicles could be allowed, by the City of South Gate, to participate. HOPEFULLY, if we have a successful, peaceful, law abiding event.... then city will allow us to invite ALL our friends NEXT YEAR. And we hope you can attend the event this year. As of now, most of the vehicle invitations have been verbally communicated. We are hopeful that the City of South Gate will see a larger car participation as a positive thing for the future. All proceeds go to the City of South Gate, and The South Gate Chamber of Commerce. All are invited to attend! Greenspan’s 3405 Tweedy Blvd. South Gate, CA 90280 323 566 5124 www.greenspans.com www.myspace.com/greenspans
> *



Sounds like a whole lot of bullshit to me!! Just another way for the pigs to ruin lowriding by throwing some fucken hot rods in the mix!! And watsup with this pre 70's bullshit?? No one wants to go to a car show just to see one type of car!! They're all gonna be bombs!! But anyway good luck greenspan's and better luck next year!!


----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@Jan 25 2010, 03:06 AM~16402189
> *Sounds like a whole lot of bullshit to me!! Just another way for the pigs to ruin lowriding by throwing some fucken hot rods in the mix!! And watsup with this pre 70's bullshit?? No one wants to go to a car show just to see one type of car!! They're all gonna be bombs!! But anyway good luck greenspan's and better luck next year!!
> *



good show all pre 70s. funny you mention that no one wants to see that type of show but yet your avatar is a pic of BOMBS???


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

got a notice on myspace maybe


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

Posters and fliers are available, in the store now.

Greenspan's
3405 Tweedy Blvd.
South Gate, CA 90280
We are located on the corner of Tweedy Blvd. and Elizabeth Ave.
2 miles north of the 105, 2 miles west of the 710.
Fliers can be downloaded from myspace.com/greenspans, or from layitlow.com pictures.

Don't come by on Sundays, we won't be there, (except the Sunday after the show.)
323 566 5124


----------



## kustoms4life (Feb 5, 2010)

do the pepole who did the old south gate car show have anything to do with this new show?


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

To answer the last two questions. We DO have a myspace for it. It can be searched for as The Greenspan's Classic. I turned my personal page into the car show page. the url is www.myspace.com/only50yearoldselling50s 

As for the car show. the question was "Is there anyone from the old South Gate Car Show running this one? The answer is no. I'm running it, with help from the South Gate Chamber of Commerce. But in cooperation with the South Gate Chamber of Commerce, The Police Department, and The City of South Gate. And they are all cooperating with me and show, and the clubs and solo riders are cooperating with me, so hopefully there should not be the problems the show had in the 90's. And i feel it should be better, maybe not bigger this year, but better. Some of the top customizers in the lowrider hot rod and motorcycle world will be judges, and participants, and some of the premier vehicles will be participating at show as well.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. Sounds like it's going to be an awesome family event, wish I could take my new ride to it with my fam, best of luck ! ! !  

(can't wait to see the pictures!)


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Greenspans_@Jan 22 2010, 08:38 PM~16380998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PA RIBA GREENSPAN'S !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Greenspans_@Feb 5 2010, 05:26 PM~16525250
> *To answer the last two questions. We DO have a myspace for it. It can be searched for as The Greenspan's Classic. I turned my personal page into the car show page. the url is www.myspace.com/only50yearoldselling50s
> 
> As for the car show. the question was "Is there anyone from the old South Gate Car Show running this one? The answer is no. I'm running it, with help from the South Gate Chamber of Commerce. But in cooperation with the South Gate Chamber of Commerce, The Police Department, and The City of South Gate.  And they are all cooperating with me and show, and the clubs and solo riders are cooperating with me, so hopefully there should not be the problems the show had in the 90's. And i feel it should be better, maybe not bigger this year, but better. Some of the top customizers in the lowrider hot rod and motorcycle world will be judges, and participants, and some of the premier vehicles will be participating at show as well.
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the invite Evan.....this show WILL be in the premier issue of American Bombs for all to see if you couldn't make the show....


----------



## Hipstreet (May 6, 2004)

Cool pre '70 show! now thats my kind of show
I'll be there to give support
Good luck GREENSPAN'S :biggrin:


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

Good to hear Toro! Glad you can make it down. And thanks to all for the support. The city of South Gate has us on "probation" for our first show. So, please to all who come, remember it is a family event.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT (Not attending the show, just showing my support)


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:0 Sounds like a good event! What's up Evan!?!? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greenspans_@Feb 25 2010, 01:29 PM~16722841
> *Good to hear Toro! Glad you can make it down. And thanks to all for the support. The city of South Gate has us on "probation" for our first show. So, please to all who come, remember it is a family event.
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66_rag (Aug 12, 2007)

Hell yea Pre 70's. Cool, no g-bodys, hondas, and SUV's allowed. My kind of show. Maybe next year it will be Pre 76 chevys. This sounds great i will be there.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Greenspans_@Jan 22 2010, 08:38 PM~16380998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PA RIBA !


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

The classic lowriders car club will be in the house. Its going to be a good show


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Today! See all of you there!


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Will be there in bout a hour from San jose to south gate back to San Jo all in one day


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

The show was a great time!


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: impressions had a great time thank you Rolo


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Was a koo show some bad ass cars
expected the show to be bigger tho


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 








again thank you Rolo :biggrin:


----------



## CLASSY (Apr 19, 2006)

ALL I CAN SAY ABOUT THIS SHOW IS…….IT SOCKED!!!!! I THINK NEXT YEAR THEY NEED TO HAVE SOME CAR CLUBS HELP WITH THE 
COORDINATING SO THEY CAN HAVE A BIGGER TURN OUT ALSO THEY NEED TO HAVE THE POLICE MAN STAY HOME THEY DON’T NEED 
THAT MANY THERE. NOT ONLY THAT BUT CHARGING THE PUBLIC FOR CHECKING OUT THE LOW RIDERS……..I DON’T THINK THAT’S RIGHT!!
**I JUST THINK LOW RIDER SHOW AREN’T SUPPOSE TO BE ALL ABOUT MAKING MONEY…YES, YOU WANT TO MAKE SOME MONEY WITH VENDERS, 
CAR AND BIKE ENTRIES’ BUT NOT WITH THE PUBLIC. YOU WANT TO SHOW OFF YOUR PRIDE AND JOY WITCH IS YOUR CAR SOME THING YOU PUT TIME, MONEY AND LOVE WITH EFFORT INTO. ALL IN ALL IT WAS FUN SPENDING TIME WITH FAMILIA AND FRIENDS BUT…….I’LL SAY IT ONE MORE TIME THIS SHOW WAS ONE OF THE WORSE SHOW’S IV BEEN TOO AND BELIEVE ME I BEEN TO MANY SHOWS WITH MY MAN!! 
***JUST MY POINT OF VIEW!!! SORRY DON’T HAVE ANY MORE CAR SHOWS***


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CLASSY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:35 AM~16905701
> *ALL I CAN SAY ABOUT THIS SHOW IS…….IT SOCKED!!!!!  I THINK NEXT YEAR THEY NEED TO HAVE SOME CAR CLUBS HELP WITH THE
> COORDINATING SO THEY CAN HAVE A BIGGER TURN OUT ALSO THEY NEED TO HAVE THE POLICE MAN STAY HOME THEY DON’T NEED
> THAT MANY THERE.  NOT ONLY THAT BUT CHARGING THE PUBLIC FOR CHECKING OUT THE LOW RIDERS……..I DON’T THINK THAT’S RIGHT!!
> ...


Greenspan's was limited on how many entries he could have. The City of South Gate was charging to recover their costs. Yes, there was a lot of police but what do you expect from the overzealous SG PD. I've never seen Parole Agents at a car show... :angry: It was a trial run and if there is another one I'm sure there will be changes made.


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CLASSY+Mar 16 2010, 08:35 AM~16905701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


And please don't limit a car show to one or two categories :uh: Next time just get more space! I know it's a "vintage" clothing store and only want "vintage" cars but c'mon :uh: If you're gonna throw a car show, do it right!

Some clubs don't go to a show that prohibit them from displaying their full lineup.


----------



## porkys1965impalass (Mar 1, 2010)

the show turned out great, no problems with the police presence. alot of nice cars


----------



## porkys1965impalass (Mar 1, 2010)

some pics from the 












































show


----------



## CLASSY (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porkys1965impalass_@Mar 16 2010, 10:49 PM~16913007
> *the show turned out great, no problems with the police presence. alot of nice cars
> *


THAT’S WHEN YOUR WRONG………..THE COP’S STOPPED TWO CAR’S DOWN THE STREET ON ATLANTIC AND TWEEDY
AND THEY ALSO GAVE A TICKET TO ONE OF THE BOMB'S SOMETHING ABOUT HIS BACK LIGHTS ON HIS BOMB. 
YES, ITS JUST A FIX IT TICKET BUT COME ON WAY DO THAT TO CARS YOU INVITED TO YOUR CITY.


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

hello everyone this was my first time to a show down there. it was relaxing for me and my family. yes there was alot of cops but that was no problem unless your doing something against the law. if this show is going on again next year please invite me again. with every year that goes by it can only get better with the right feed back to the people that put it together.as for me its not about taking home a piece of wood with metal on it, it all about supporting a movment that is dying.


----------



## CLASSY (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Mar 17 2010, 12:59 PM~16917265
> *hello everyone this was my first time to a show down there. it was relaxing for me and my family. yes there was alot of cops but that was no problem unless your doing something against the law. if this show is going on again next year please invite me again. with every year that goes by it can only get better with the right feed back to the people that put it together.as for me its not about taking home a piece of wood with metal on it, it all about supporting a movment that is dying.
> *


DON’T KNOW WHERE YOU HAVE BEEN BUT LOW RIDING IS NOT A DYING MOVEMENT!!


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the invite and shout out on the flyer. We went to south gate, had a great weekend. 

pics coming soon


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

> hello everyone this was my first time to a show down there. it was relaxing for me and my family. yes there was alot of cops but that was no problem unless your doing something against the law. if this show is going on again next year please invite me again. with every year that goes by it can only get better with the right feed back to the people that put it together.as for me its not about taking home a piece of wood with metal on it, it all about supporting a movment that is dying.
> 
> This was my first show. We definitely want to improve and make it better. i don't do it alone, the park, and the mayor, and police all have a say in what i can do. I want the next show on March 13, 2011, to be one that lives up to the standards of Greenspan's. I hoped to have an event that was relaxing for people and their families, with repect shown to the next person. And not a show of bikinis, mad dogging, and politics. I saw a show with different kinds of people, from different places and cultures getting along, enjoying the afternoon, and having a good time.
> 
> ...


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Mar 17 2010, 11:59 AM~16917265
> *hello everyone this was my first time to a show down there. it was relaxing for me and my family. yes there was alot of cops but that was no problem unless your doing something against the law. if this show is going on again next year please invite me again. with every year that goes by it can only get better with the right feed back to the people that put it together.as for me its not about taking home a piece of wood with metal on it, it all about supporting a movment that is dying.
> *


Well said Joey :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Oldskool Art (Oct 10, 2007)

Great work with a first time show Evan and Greenspan's family. Not only did you guys treat me with upmost courtesy when I went to your store, but you greeted me like you already knew me 20 yrs. I know the city limited you to 7 cars per club, 250 cars, and '70 n below years only. Considering all that, you had an excellent variety of bombas, big body Chevys, rat rods, lead sleds, and antiques, etc. To all the nay-sayers, just like pimpin, car shows aren't easy. And our efforts as a whole car culture keep the dreams of many alive for the future. My 3y.o daughter cant wait to reach the gas pedal.  
Cruise with respect for others and love in our hearts for this lifestyle.
Oldskool Art Customs
818-414-1968


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Mar 18 2010, 12:58 PM~16928255
> *Great work with a first time show Evan and Greenspan's family. Not only did you guys treat me with upmost courtesy when I went to your store, but you greeted me like you already knew me 20 yrs. I know the city limited you to 7 cars per club, 250 cars, and '70 n below years only. Considering all that, you had an excellent variety of bombas, big body Chevys, rat rods, lead sleds, and antiques, etc. To all the nay-sayers, just like pimpin, car shows aren't easy. And our efforts as a whole car culture keep the dreams of many alive for the future. My 3y.o daughter cant wait to reach the gas pedal.
> Cruise with respect for others and love in our hearts for this lifestyle.
> Oldskool Art Customs
> ...


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

Pics from the show....


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

more pics...


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

more pics...


----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)

WOW!! Looks like it a was huge success, great job Greenspans,


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

COME CHECK OUT OUR SHOW! OLD MEMORIES L.A


----------



## Hipstreet (May 6, 2004)

Greenspans , I had a great time , looking forward to next year.

As for the complainers STOP IT ALREADY!
The first time is aways going to have problems and next year they can fix them.
DON'T BE PART OF THE PROBLEM, BE PART OF THE SOLUTION
stop with the negativity


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Great pictures cubana


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Greenspans_@Jan 22 2010, 08:38 PM~16380998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS EVAN !GOOD TO HEAR YOUR SHOW WAS A SUCCESS . TALK TO YOU SOON & THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT .


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nacho_@Jan 25 2010, 07:20 AM~16402983
> *good show all pre 70s. funny you mention that no one wants to see that type of show but yet your avatar is a pic of BOMBS???
> *



nah man its a pic of WHITTIER BLVD there just happens to be bomb in the pic so get ur story straight homie...and anyways like i said good luck with ur show...but im just telling u ritenow dont expect a big turn out cuz theres no love for lowriders from SGPD...i kno from experience i live there and lowride and i get stopped for no reason...u guys should have it somewhere else but its too late...so therefore GOOD LUCK :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who gave me their suggestions on how to improve the car show for next year. We got the "go ahead" from the city to do it again for next year. We are working already to make it better, and hopefully bigger. Space will be limited again, so please contact me if you want your club or ride considered for an invitation to next year's show. The date will be Sunday, March 13, 2010, at South Gate Park, in South Gate, California 90280
www.myspace.com/greeenspans
www.greenspans.com
[email protected]

We also have a car show site on myspace. Search "Greenspan's Classic" to see updates.

BTW we just got Imperials and Red Liners in the store! Romeos are coming soon.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

SUN, MARCH 13 2010 ...MAN I MISSED IT!!! :biggrin: LOL


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

*YAWN*


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

The Azalea Festival car show is good to go for 2011. This next year, there will be no bikes, just cars and trucks, pre 1970. The Greenspan's Classic Car Show will be March 13th, 2011, in South Gate Park, South Gate, CA 90280. If you or your club wants to be considered for participation, please let us know by August. Again, the City of South Gate, is restricting our total, but we can invite more than last year, but it is invitation only. Thanks to everyone who participated in our March show, allowing the city to let it expand. There will be a maximum of 7 cars per CHAPTER, with 10 per club with no chapters. Thanks also for the feedback to make the next one an even better show. Again. any communications can be directed to [email protected]


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

Greenspan's Classic Car Show will be featured in the August, 2010 edition of Lowrider Magazine, on newstands now!
jaebueno.com blog
The second annual Greenspan's Classic car show will be held on March 13,2011, in South Gate Park, South Gate, California, between Downtown L.A. and Long Beach.
[email protected] Greenspan's, serving the lowriding community since 1928.
Greenspan's Classic car show MySpace


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

Greenspan's is now known for more than having a great selection of Pendleton plaid wool flannel shirts, and lowrider hats. The Greenspan's car show is now featured in Lowrider Magazine, August issue. If you have not seen it, it is online now at this link:
Lowrider Magazine web site August Issue
Here is a sample of some of the article:

"In business for over 80 years, Greenspans is considered to be the last great clothing store. They provide hard to find clothing styles for the movie industry, as well as to customers in need all around the world. They are an integral part of the Lowriding culture, so it was no surprise that the City of South Gate, CA. and the South Gate Chamber of Commerce would approach the store to help them produce a car show this past March.

Greenspans was only allotted a certain amount of space at South Gate Park, so they decided to make it an invitational event. The show was set up as a pre-1970 car show, with invites going out to clubs like Bomb Club, Sons of Soul, Classified, HB Gabachos, and custom car icons, the Tovar brothers.

The day of the show was a typical Southern California day. The sun was shining, the sky was clear, and the vibe at the show was great. The quality of show vehicles matched the pristine weather conditions; as the best of the best came out to attend the event. In fact, it's safe to say that some of Southern California's heavy hitters were at the park. Since the show was pre-1970 only..."

"Since Greenspans was the force behind this event, it created an atmosphere unlike most shows; in the sense that the attendees drew as much attention as the cars did. Yes, the fashion was on display as much as the candy paint was, and many of the attendees were even dressed in classic-style clothing. Naturally, there were plenty of Pendeltons at the show, since Greenspans is the place to buy them. There were pin-up style models to be seen, and even Robert, the Pachuco, posing for photos throughout the show space.

The event was a success for both Greenspans and the City of South Gate. If there is an event next year, there is talk that the show entries will be increased. Hopefully, this will be the case, as it looks like this show has the potential to be an annual "must attend" event on the calendar









Article and photos by Jae Bueno.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

My Webpage link to lowrider magazine.com
i hope this link will work!


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

sorry, welhttp://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/1008_lrmp_greenspans_classic_car_show/index.htmll, this is the link:


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/100...show/index.html


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

Read more about what happened at the last Greenspan's car show in the next issue of Streetlow Magazine.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1Lce0R0m9s...ture=youtu.be&a]Thehistory of Greenspan's video by kushlife.com[/URL] and on East L.A. Revue www.eastlarevue.com with The Beto Man 
The next Greenspan's Classic car show will be March 13, 2011 more details to follow.
and the world's best selection of ORIGINAL American made lowrder hats, and in stock wool melton American made car club coats from size small to 5X.
My Webpage


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Greenspans_@Oct 31 2010, 07:01 PM~18954754
> *Read more about what happened at the last Greenspan's car show in the next issue of Streetlow Magazine.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1Lce0R0m9s...ture=youtu.be&a]Thehistory of Greenspan's video by kushlife.com[/URL] and on East L.A. Revue www.eastlarevue.com with The Beto Man
> The next Greenspan's Classic car show will be March 13, 2011 more details to follow.
> ...


 . . How can I get in the show!??!... I would love to show my '59 there!!!


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

The Greenspan's Classic Car Show is featured in the latest edition of Streetlow Magazine. Photography by Richard Palos. And it mentions the next Greenspan's Classic car show happening on March 13,2011, in South Gate Park! Thanks Streetlow. It was a great article. Thanks for coming out! Where to find Streetlow Magazines web site to contact the next Greenspan's car show


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats up Evan ! hope all is well on your side bro . was wondering if you ever received the goodie bag we sent you ? Once again thanks for your support to you n the Greenspan's staff . Good luck with your show . 


Pedro Cisneros 

Amistad c.c. Chicago


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

i would like to go down to your show next yr let me know thanks


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

Details for the 2011 show up soon.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

cool when would we know everything ?


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

There is a post for the Spring 2011 car show on Lay It Low. It is March 13, 2011. All the details are in the "2nd Annual Greenspan's Classic Car Show" post. Any questions, let me know here or at 323 566 5124. or at [email protected]


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Greenspans_@Jan 12 2010, 02:55 PM~16268077
> *A pre 1970 classic car show. Entries will include hot rods, rat rods, lowriders, and motorcycles. This is the revived Azalea Festival Car Show, Greenspan’s style. It will be on Sunday March 14, 2010, 10:00 A.M. to 4:00 P.M. . South Gate Park, 4855 Tweedy Blvd. South Gate, CA 90280. Sponsored by Greenspan's South Gate, CA. Greenspan's ([email protected], [email protected]) is sending out the invitations car car and bike participation. Space very limited. There will be bands, vendors, trophies, and lots of food. This is a family event, so please act and dress accordingly. Classic style dress is encouraged. This event is held in conjunction with the South Gate Chamber of Commerce. Judging will be done by car culture notables. The public is invited. Free parking, and there will be a 5.00 dollar admission charge . There is more car show info online at myspace.com/only50yearoldselling50s. For vendor application requests please contact: [email protected] Greenspan’s will be open after the car show from 4:00 PM to 9 PM, that Sunday only. I see this car show as a GREENSPAN'S PARTY, without alcohol. My vision is not to have the "same old, same old" car show. Greenspan's is not the "same old, same old," business. Publicity will be focused among the CAR CULTURE. Greenspan's will work with car culture magazines, blogs, websites and car shows, as well as Greenspan's MySpace friends, and their friends, to spread the word. We are only able, UNFORTUNATELY, at this time, to invite a small amount of our customer/friends to bring their rides, because the City of South Gate is only allowing Greenspan's to invite a total of only 250 cars and motorcycles. This show will reflect the diversity of Greenspan's customers involving many clubs and solo riders, that probably have not appeared together at the same car show. Also, with clubs limited to 7 rides per club, will create a better social atmosphere, (rather than 100 members of a club just taking up a corner of the show, and staying to themselves. ) Some of those Grenspan's customers and friends that have told us they want to participate: Mr. Cartoon, Brad Masterson, Streetlow Magazine, Estevan Oriol, , Edgar Hoill, Jack Rudy, Tovar Customs, Gina Georgette, Jesse Valadez II with "Gypsy Rose", Max Grundy, Sen Dog, Rockabilly Mike, Bobby Tribal, Texas Timebomb, Tattoo artist Lil Roy, Jaebueno, Tom Foster, Mari Eli Photography, Fonzy, Chino Brown, Jenn Marie, Armando Gudino, DollE Gurl, Big Bad Onxxx, Lisa Love, Sunday Slackers Magazine, Photography of Dreams, Chuca, Jose Lopez of Lowrider Tattoo, Burlschoolmag.com, Paulita, American Bombs Magazine, Mario Luna , and JP. As well as some of the clubs and solo riders that come by Greenspans The Greenspan's Classic car and bike show will be held in South Gate Park, on Sunday, March 14, 2010. This show is being held in conjunction with the City of South Gate Azalea Festival and the South Gate Chamber of Commerce, it is open to the public. Unfortunately, only a small representation of the car clubs closely associated with Greenspan's could be included. If you were in a car club that was not invited, we regret that so little a number of vehicles could be allowed, by the City of South Gate, to participate. HOPEFULLY, if we have a successful, peaceful, law abiding event.... then city will allow us to invite ALL our friends NEXT YEAR. And we hope you can attend the event this year. As of now, most of the vehicle invitations have been verbally communicated. We are hopeful that the City of South Gate will see a larger car participation as a positive thing for the future. All proceeds go to the City of South Gate, and The South Gate Chamber of Commerce. All are invited to attend! Greenspan’s 3405 Tweedy Blvd. South Gate, CA 90280 323 566 5124 www.greenspans.com www.myspace.com/greenspans
> *










WE WILL BE THERE!!!! TTT....


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Mar 8 2011, 09:28 PM~20047016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Hope they have better food next year. Last two shows the food SUCKS.


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Evan. Thanks. We had a good time at the show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Evan and Greenspan's for a good show. It was nice to see alot of people that I haven't seen since coming back home. Thanks to all of the clubs still showing support for THE CHOLO DJ. Looking forward to seeing you all on the 27th at charter Oaks High School for an Autism fundraiser.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 15 2011, 09:48 AM~20096322
> *Thanks Evan and Greenspan's for a good show. It was nice to see alot of people that I haven't seen since coming back home. Thanks to all of the clubs still showing support for THE CHOLO DJ. Looking forward to seeing you all on the 27th at charter Oaks High School for an Autism fundraiser.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks to Evan and the whole Greenspans crew for puttin on a dope show. 
And thnx Evan for Hooking me up with then posters. The homies back home will dig them.


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks to Evan and the whole Greenspans crew for puttin on a dope show. 
And thnx Evan for Hooking me up with then posters. The homies back home will dig them.


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porkys1965impalass_@Mar 16 2010, 09:54 PM~16913079
> *some pics from the
> 
> 
> ...


any one know what club this is


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

check out our lil topic for more pics!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm looking forward to dj-ing here at home, finally.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------

